# bountiful grouse hunting.



## andyemmons (Sep 20, 2014)

I live in bountiful and just started bird hunting for the first time last year. I hear grouse are all over the mountains just east of me here. I'm getting up early to go on my first grouse hunt but I'm not real sure about where I am and where I'm not allowed to shoot. Any help from people who know the area?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Duplicate reply


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

andyemmons said:


> I live in bountiful and just started bird hunting for the first time last year. I hear grouse are all over the mountains just east of me here. I'm getting up early to go on my first grouse hunt but I'm not real sure about where I am and where I'm not allowed to shoot. Any help from people who know the area?


Hey man, How's it going? I went up above the B last week and we had two limits of grouse in about an hour and a half. Only took so long because I was shooting my birds with a bow.

are you going to be in a truck or car? The area we went last week was loaded with birds, but u need a truck/suv/4 wheeler to get all the way there. If u don't have one there are still good areas u can hit.


----------



## andyemmons (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks kwalk! I'm excited to give it a shot. I've got a jeep grand Cherokee so hopefully that will get me up there. Do I want to be on the mountain at Sun rise? Or does it really matter?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

We were up there early, but I don't think u need to get too crazy. Shoot me a private message and I can give u more specifics.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You have to be above 5200' elevation to shoot anywhere on the front around there. Signs all over. Lots of grouse up there.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Good looking dog!!!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> You have to be above 5200' elevation to shoot anywhere on the front around there. Signs all over. Lots of grouse up there.


Yes, and you cannot fire any weapon in a westward direction.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Law states 600' from road, house, or dwelling


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Never heard the 5200 feet thing, but it makes sense.........I've never hunted grouse in the neighborhoods before. :-o. Most of the time I am a little higher than that.


----------

